# aero taillights



## pedro39 (May 17, 2004)

anyone know were I can purchase some nice tail lights for a 1996 200sx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your only option is the '98-style tails. Other than that, you're into either custom work or painting them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pedro39 said:


> anyone know were I can purchase some nice tail lights for a 1996 200sx



dude....seriously, this is like the third time ive seen you ask about tail lights for your car in different threads, chill. they DONT make any for the 200sx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i read all 3 post.. there are none.. next time search for the answer first before asking..this question has been beaten to death.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no.. they make 200sx altezzas.. they JUST released them.. its some company called galla performance, they are 229 a set

http://www.gallaperformance.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

chuck please post pix. the link dont work


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> no.. they make 200sx altezzas.. they JUST released them.. its some company called galla performance, they are 229 a set
> 
> http://www.gallaperformance.com



where did you find taillights for 200sx?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/clearcorners.shtml

weeeee


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/clearcorners.shtml
> 
> weeeee



yes i read this article too but when you ask clearcorners they say they do not make anything for the 200sx and do not plan to.


----------

